# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  ما رأيك بمقولة " المراة لاتحفظ السر" ؟؟!!

## سنفورة

ما رأيك بمقولة " المراة لاتحفظ السر" 


   احتفظ بسرك لنفسك ولا تفصح به لأي امرأة مهما كانت قريبة منك
بعد أن توصلت دراسة علمية بريطانية
أن النساء لا يستطعن الاحتفاظ بالاسرار لفترة طويلة وأوضحت الدراسة ان معدل الفترة الزمنية التي لا تفشي المرأة السر تبلغ 47 ساعة فقط، اي أقل من يومين، بعد ذلك لا تقوى على تحمل السر او الصبر اكثر من هذه الفترة، فتقوم بافشائه الى اقرب شخص لها، كالصديق او الزوج او الام او غيرهم.

عزيزي الرجل ما رأيك بهذا الكلام؟

 :Emb3(1):   :Emb3(1):   :Emb3(1):

----------


## ورده السعاده

يعني احنا ما ممكن نجاوب؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mylife079

مش دايما 


حسب السر


وحسب المرأة 


شكرا سنفورة

----------


## سنفورة

> يعني احنا ما ممكن نجاوب؟؟؟؟؟


ممكن تجاوبي وتعطينا رأيك وبصراحة انا مو مقتنعة بالحكي هاد :SnipeR (41):

----------


## سنفورة

> مش دايما 
> 
> 
> حسب السر
> 
> 
> وحسب المرأة 
> 
> 
> شكرا سنفورة


عفوا
شكرا على المرور
 :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

واللع معك حق  :SnipeR (63):

----------

